# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  BBC, TV5, DW σε Κεντρικη κεραια

## ΕΡΕΒΟΣ

Καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα ενός πολύ χρησίμου forum.
Αν κάποιος εχει διάθεση και γνώσεις να με βοηθήσει, καλοδεχούμενος.
Είμαι 18 ετών και ενώ δεν εχω σπουδάσει Ηλεκτρονικά με γοητεύουν πολύ και
ασχολούμαι όσο μπορώ.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας στο εξής θέμα.
Σε ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια στην Κρήτη, 10 στον αριθμό, που ανήκουν στον πατέρα μου,
θέλουμε να βλέπουν BBC, TV5 και DW (λόγω τουριστών), δυστυχώς το ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ
δεν τα περιλαμβάνει μέχρι στιγμής.
Υπάρχει Κεντρική Κεραία με ενισχυτή (δικής μου εγκατάστασης)
Τι χρειάζομαι και τι επιλογές έχω ώστε να βλέπουν όλοι αυτά τα κανάλια ;
πιάτο, δέκτη και διαμορφωτή ;
Τα κανάλια που θέλω είναι 3, χρειάζομαι 3 δέκτες ; 3 διαμορφωτές ;
Σας ευχαριστώ και συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά, μακάρι και εγώ μια μέρα να μπορώ να μπαίνω
και να βοηθάω- συμβουλεύω άλλα μέλη.

----------

satland (06-08-19)

----------


## ΕΡΕΒΟΣ

τι εγινε παιδια; γιατι το βλεπω κινεζικο ;

----------


## mtzag

Θες ενα πιατο με lnb που εχει 10 εξοδους και 10 δεκτες (αν δεν εχουνε οι τηλεορασεις-οι καινουργιες εχουνε)
μια βαση να το στηριξεις και καποιον να σου το στοχευσει.
Αλλα να απαντησουνε καλυτερα αυτοι που ξερουνε απο δορυφορικα

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (06-08-19)

----------


## lepouras

διορθώθηκε

http://www.online-decoder.com/el

 συνεχίστε

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (06-08-19)

----------


## pstratos

Ο σωστός τρόπος: 4 δέκτες για τα κανάλια που θέλεις, και στέλνεις τα 4 hdmi σήματα σε έναν τετραπλό DVB διαμορφωτή (πχ   https://www.anttronhellas.gr/images/...M4HDV_data.pdf)   όπότε έχεις δημιουργήσει το δικό σου ψηφιακό μπουκέτο.

Ενναλλάκτικά: 4 δέκτες, παίρνεις την αναλόγική έξοδο A/V πάς σε 4 διαμορφωτές VSB , ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλο, διαμορφώνεις σε 4 διαδοχικά κανάλια και αυτό το αναλογικό σήμα το δείνεις προς τους πολυδιακόπτες / κατανεμητές. Αποκτάς 4 νέα αναλογικά (μπλιαχ) κανάλια προς διανομή

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (07-08-19)

----------


## satland

> Καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα ενός πολύ χρησίμου forum.
> Αν κάποιος εχει διάθεση και γνώσεις να με βοηθήσει, καλοδεχούμενος.
> Είμαι 18 ετών και ενώ δεν εχω σπουδάσει Ηλεκτρονικά με γοητεύουν πολύ και
> ασχολούμαι όσο μπορώ.
> Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας στο εξής θέμα.
> Σε ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια στην Κρήτη, 10 στον αριθμό, που ανήκουν στον πατέρα μου,
> θέλουμε να βλέπουν BBC, TV5 και DW (λόγω τουριστών), δυστυχώς το ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ
> δεν τα περιλαμβάνει μέχρι στιγμής.
> Υπάρχει Κεντρική Κεραία με ενισχυτή (δικής μου εγκατάστασης)
> ...



δεν καταλαβα ενοειsοτι στην ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν λαμβανετε μεσω DIGEA αυτα τα καναλια?

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (07-08-19)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Εχεις  προσπαθήσει  να  κάνεις  λήψη  των  παραπάνω  καναλιών?  μήπως  έχουν  χαμηλό  σήμα  και  δεν  τα  ενισχύει  ο  κεντρικός  ενισχυτής  που  έχεις  βάλει?.

- Τα δορυφορικά  είναι  μια  πολύ  καλή  λύση  αν  έχεις  ξένους  μπορείς  σχετικά  οικονομικά  να  έχεις  δορυφορική  λήψη  σε  κάθε  δωμάτιο.

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (07-08-19)

----------


## ΕΡΕΒΟΣ

> δεν καταλαβα ενοειsοτι στην ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν λαμβανετε μεσω DIGEA αυτα τα καναλια?



Νότια Κρήτη που είμαστε δέν τα λαμβάναμε δυστυχώς.
Τώρα πια νομίζω ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι στην DIGEA.

----------


## ΕΡΕΒΟΣ

> Ο σωστός τρόπος: 4 δέκτες για τα κανάλια που θέλεις, και στέλνεις τα 4 hdmi σήματα σε έναν τετραπλό DVB διαμορφωτή (πχ   https://www.anttronhellas.gr/images/...M4HDV_data.pdf)   όπότε έχεις δημιουργήσει το δικό σου ψηφιακό μπουκέτο.
> 
> Ενναλλάκτικά: 4 δέκτες, παίρνεις την αναλόγική έξοδο A/V πάς σε 4 διαμορφωτές VSB , ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλο, διαμορφώνεις σε 4 διαδοχικά κανάλια και αυτό το αναλογικό σήμα το δείνεις προς τους πολυδιακόπτες / κατανεμητές. Αποκτάς 4 νέα αναλογικά (μπλιαχ) κανάλια προς διανομή



Σ' ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση σου. Νομίζω και εγώ ότι ψηφιακά είναι πολύ καλύτερα και πιό λειτουργικά από τα αναλογικά αν και φαντάζομαι πιο ακριβά.

----------


## ΕΡΕΒΟΣ

> -Εχεις  προσπαθήσει  να  κάνεις  λήψη  των  παραπάνω  καναλιών?  μήπως  έχουν  χαμηλό  σήμα  και  δεν  τα  ενισχύει  ο  κεντρικός  ενισχυτής  που  έχεις  βάλει?.
> 
> - Τα δορυφορικά  είναι  μια  πολύ  καλή  λύση  αν  έχεις  ξένους  μπορείς  σχετικά  οικονομικά  να  έχεις  δορυφορική  λήψη  σε  κάθε  δωμάτιο.



Θα ξανακατέβω Σεπτέμβριο και θα δοκιμάσω ξανά μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Όταν λες πολύ καλή λύση εννοείς αυτό που πρότεινε ο pstratos ή κάτι άλλο ;

----------


## satland

> Θα ξανακατέβω Σεπτέμβριο και θα δοκιμάσω ξανά μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Όταν λες πολύ καλή λύση εννοείς αυτό που πρότεινε ο pstratos ή κάτι άλλο ;



σε πιο ακριβωs σημειο εισαι ? πεs την ακριβη θεση σου και θα σου πω εαν παιζουν εκει μεσω DIGEA η οχι

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (08-08-19)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Δεν ξέρω πως είναι η εγκατάσταση αν είναι ακτινωτή (καλώδιο απο κάθε  δωμάτιο μέχρι το κεντρικό ενισχυτή) μπορείς να κάνεις αυτόνομη  δορυφορική λήψη σε κάθε δωμάτιο θα χρειαστείς και δορυφορικούε δέκτες  αν οι τηλεοράσεις σου δεν έχουν δορυφορική λήψη, απο υλικά θα  χρειαστείς αυτά 

https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/poludiak...oms-5-12p.html
https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/katoptra...ini-op80e.html
https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/lnb/quat...o-lrp-04h.html
https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/dektes/d...on-proton.html

το κόστος είναι μικρότερο απο τη πρώτη περίπτωση που προτείνει o  pstratos όσο για την αναλογική διανομή η εικόνα θα είναι κακή,  δορυφορκούς δέκτες μπορείς να αγοράσεις λιγότερους και να τους βάζεις  ανάλογα με τους πελάτες.

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (08-08-19)

----------


## ΕΡΕΒΟΣ

> σε πιο ακριβωs σημειο εισαι ? πεs την ακριβη θεση σου και θα σου πω εαν παιζουν εκει μεσω DIGEA η οχι



Καλημέρα, Ρέθυμνο Πλακιά είναι τα δωμάτια.

----------


## ΕΡΕΒΟΣ

> -Δεν ξέρω πως είναι η εγκατάσταση αν είναι ακτινωτή (καλώδιο απο κάθε  δωμάτιο μέχρι το κεντρικό ενισχυτή) μπορείς να κάνεις αυτόνομη  δορυφορική λήψη σε κάθε δωμάτιο θα χρειαστείς και δορυφορικούε δέκτες  αν οι τηλεοράσεις σου δεν έχουν δορυφορική λήψη, απο υλικά θα  χρειαστείς αυτά 
> 
> https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/poludiak...oms-5-12p.html
> https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/katoptra...ini-op80e.html
> https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/lnb/quat...o-lrp-04h.html
> https://stokostos.gr/tv-sat/dektes/d...on-proton.html
> 
> το κόστος είναι μικρότερο απο τη πρώτη περίπτωση που προτείνει o  pstratos όσο για την αναλογική διανομή η εικόνα θα είναι κακή,  δορυφορκούς δέκτες μπορείς να αγοράσεις λιγότερους και να τους βάζεις  ανάλογα με τους πελάτες.



Η καλωδίωση έρχεται στον ενισχυτή ανά όροφο, (για τα 10 δωμάτια έρχονται 3 καλώδια), οι τηλεοράσεις δυστυχώς δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο δέκτη.
Η λύση που ψάχνω είναι χωρίς να χρειαστεί καινούρια καλωδίωση στα δωμάτια. Ο διαμορφωτής είναι μονόδρομος  ;   :Confused1:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Αν  είναι  έτσι  όπως (όχι ακτινωτή καλωδίωση) δυστυχώς  οι διαμορφωτές  είναι  μονόδρομος  τώρα  αν  θα  βάλεις  αναλογικό ή  ψηφιακό  είναι  θέμα  κόστους,  δές  και  τη  περίπτωση  να  τραβήξεις  επί  πλέον  καλώδια  για  αυτόνομη  δορυφορική  λήψη  αναβαθμίζεις  τα  δωμάτια  σου  ειδικά  αν  έχεις  ξένους.

----------

ΕΡΕΒΟΣ (09-08-19)

----------

